# How much bandwidth do you use per day?



## k0nsl (Jul 28, 2014)

Well, as the topic title says: how much bandwidth do you use per day? This is with regard to your own home usage, day to day surfing. Your personal usage at home.

It's barely evening and this is what I've consumed by merely browsing:







Quite, moderate!

What's your usage?


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 28, 2014)

That's not "merely browsing".  Something else is going on there, presumably some "Linux ISO Downloads" or something.


----------



## Wintereise (Jul 28, 2014)

It would appear that your daily stats beat my monthlies,


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't run any formal tracking software, but Windows 8 was kind enough to provide this:



...And I thought I was online a lot. That's a _paltry_ 1.56GB/day!


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 28, 2014)

Haha holy crap! That's a ton of bandwidth per day!

My monthly usage is around 400 GB.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 28, 2014)

I have not downloaded any thing today _(torrents, ISOs or such)_. Browsing, IRC, SSH sessions and e-mail is what's running here at the moment and for the most part every day 



KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> That's not "merely browsing".  Something else is going on there, presumably some "Linux ISO Downloads" or something.


----------



## wcypierre (Jul 28, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> I have not downloaded any thing today _(torrents, ISOs or such)_. Browsing, IRC, SSH sessions and e-mail is what's running here at the moment and for the most part every day


what do you "browse" that uses so much of bandwidth?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 28, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> I have not downloaded any thing today _(torrents, ISOs or such)_. Browsing, IRC, SSH sessions and e-mail is what's running here at the moment and for the most part every day


Haha well dang! 552 GB is a ton even for basic/simple Browsing, IRC, SSH, and e-mail! That's 592,705,486,848 characters! Around 493,920,768 pages of text assuming 5 characters per word and around 200 words per page!

That's one big book coming through your internet pipe!


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 28, 2014)

He he, not pr0n in any case  

It'd take a long time to list everything.

One of my browsers, it's pretty clogged up:







wcypierre said:


> what do you "browse" that uses so much of bandwidth?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 28, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> He he, not pr0n in any case
> 
> It'd take a long time to list everything.
> 
> One of my browsers, it's pretty clogged up:


Haha well dang! I see a ton of webmin, proxmox, a few cPanel, other this and that.

Awesome!


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 28, 2014)

The majority of my browsing is done through a VPN connected to a remote desktop, so...

*home:*
eth3:
       Jun '14     48.08 GiB  /    7.14 GiB  /   55.22 GiB
       Jul '14     61.59 GiB  /    7.48 GiB  /   69.07 GiB  /   77.94 GiB
     yesterday      1.89 GiB  /  245.70 MiB  /    2.13 GiB
         today    323.41 MiB  /   43.67 MiB  /  367.08 MiB  /     776 MiB
tun0:
       Jun '14     43.48 GiB  /    3.81 GiB  /   47.29 GiB
       Jul '14     56.37 GiB  /    3.78 GiB  /   60.15 GiB  /   67.88 GiB
     yesterday      1.74 GiB  /  125.34 MiB  /    1.86 GiB
         today    296.42 MiB  /   22.29 MiB  /  318.71 MiB  /     673 MiB


*remote desktop:*
vnstat

                      rx      /      tx      /     total    /   estimated
 eth0:
       Jun '14     10.00 GiB  /   47.33 GiB  /   57.33 GiB
       Jul '14     14.21 GiB  /   79.83 GiB  /   94.04 GiB  /  105.16 GiB
     yesterday    413.64 MiB  /    2.70 GiB  /    3.10 GiB
         today    205.63 MiB  /    1.67 GiB  /    1.87 GiB  /    2.59 GiB

The totals also include SSH, SFTP (Filezilla on remote desktop), etc so my actual browsing totals are probably only about 1/3 of the total...or less.


----------



## wcypierre (Jul 28, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> He he, not pr0n in any case
> 
> It'd take a long time to list everything.
> 
> One of my browsers, it's pretty clogged up:


still, that doesn't justify the 500gb. Reasoning rejected!


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 28, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> It's barely evening and this is what I've consumed by merely browsing:
> 
> Quite, moderate!


Looks like you have a borked bandwidth monitor


----------



## Steven F (Jul 28, 2014)

You're denying watching porn? Must be 552.95 GB of porn watched.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 28, 2014)

I've not done so today, as a matter of fact  :lol:



Steven F said:


> You're denying watching porn? Must be 552.95 GB of porn watched.


----------



## wcypierre (Jul 28, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> I've not done so *today*, as a matter of fact  :lol:


so you've done it for the past 29 days?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jul 28, 2014)

You guys seem awfully fixated on imagining another guy waxing his carrot >_>


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 28, 2014)

Rofl  ony:


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> You guys seem awfully fixated on imagining another guy waxing his carrot >_>


Would that consitute carrot milk then?

Yesterday on one of my 'gateways' - read proxy + OpenVPN + DNS + cache:


yesterday 2.09 GiB / 4.82 GiB / 6.91 GiB


Slacking I know.  I am on vacation / internet reduction still   Bunch of that usage is just recorded AV data though...


----------



## rmlhhd (Jul 28, 2014)

k0nsl said:


> He he, not pr0n in any case
> 
> It'd take a long time to list everything.
> 
> One of my browsers, it's pretty clogged up:


That must use a ton of RAM in Windows.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 28, 2014)

Back with AT&T we used about 160-200GB/month, now with Comcast we're using close to 300GB/month. (5 family members in the house, 3 watch normal TV, Brother and I watch Netflix a lot)

I should really get some kind of monitoring setup on this router/modem to see exact stats >.>


----------



## alcino (Jul 29, 2014)

He maybe has uses 100mbps above line

Continuly brosing of heavy pages can reach that amount

I see Youtube Tab open even

In the asian etc country that would cost your Ton of money for that bandwidth


----------



## Schultz (Jul 29, 2014)

Roughly 40GB per day, 2 users on the network. 1.5TB~ per month.

We're very heavy streamers & do quite a lot of torrenting.


----------



## Kayaba Akihiko (Jul 29, 2014)

alcino said:


> He maybe has uses 100mbps above line
> 
> Continuly brosing of heavy pages can reach that amount
> 
> ...


Not really, my ISP(Singtel) provides unmetered bandwidth(and hopefully it stays that way)


----------



## sv01 (Aug 1, 2014)

last 2 month


```
Jul '14     20.56 GiB |  423.76 GiB |  444.33 GiB |    1.39 Mbit/s
       Aug '14    266.01 MiB |    8.96 GiB |    9.22 GiB |    1.34 Mbit/s
```


----------



## William (Aug 7, 2014)

140 / 35 = 4,something TB per day

[email protected] :: ~# w
 04:58:52 up 35 days, 16:56,  3 users,  load average: 2.94, 2.58, 2.64

em1       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e4:11:5b:e5:0f:56
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX bytes:37358766334250 (37.3 TB)  TX bytes:834375913217 (834.3 GB)


em2       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e4:11:5b:e5:0f:57
          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
          RX bytes:100211822598500 (100.2 TB)  TX bytes:1425257229122 (1.4 TB)


----------



## perennate (Aug 8, 2014)

RX bytes:225171346 (225.1 MB)  TX bytes:1167066665 (1.1 GB)
 

So uh, probably around 50 GB a month.


----------



## devonblzx (Aug 8, 2014)

Just stay away from AT&T residential.  Three years ago when I used them, I got a deal for $30/month, then 12 months after I signed up it went up to $55/month with a 150GB cap and $10 for every 50GB extra.  Needless to say, just me and my girlfriend watching netflix cost me about $85 in one month for a 6meg DSL connection.


----------

